
Show HN: Netflix, Prime, Twitch, etc. video speed controller add-on Firefox - piyujai
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/speedify-netflix-prime-videos/
======
piyujai
This works on all websites, no exception. We do not track user's data.

Improvements: Include in-app speed control buttons and quality control
buttons. Suggest if any more should be included.

